# Apply for crossbow exemption



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Has anyone applied for and received an exemption for a disability in order to use a crossbow? I am seriously considering it and probably will discuss with my doctor when I visit again with him in June. Is the exemption good for lifetime or does it have to be renewed every year or time period. It's clear with the arthritis in my shoulder that I will never be able to draw back on a bow again and that just plain sucks.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Send a pm to ut1031.....he should be able to answer your questions.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

There is a form you need to take to your Dr. The form is available thru the DWR. I think its year to year but not positive. Good luck!


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

My dad hunts with a crossbow he has to apply for the crossbow disability permit every year which means that he has to take the form to the doctor every year and get it all filled out and send it in to the DWR for approval. He usually receives his permit in the mail the last week of july- first week of august.


----------



## polarbear (Aug 1, 2011)

You only need the exemption on an archery hunt. If you have an "any weapon" tag, you can use a crossbow, no questions asked. You probably knew that already but just something to think about.


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I posted about this recently as well. I also discussed this with my dr as I've developed way bad arthritis in my shoulder. The doc said he'd sign it as long as the pain is "bad enough". Basically the form says it's a permanent impairment. So no chance you will ever get it better. http://wildlife.utah.gov/disabled/forms/crossbow.pdf


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

He's seen my pain....he knew exactly where to push for it to send me through the roof...anywhere on my right shoulder....LOL. He sat me down and went through all the MRI pics and explained what he was seeing on each one. He is also a hunter so I am sure with a frank conversation he would sign mine. There's no doubt in my mind at this point that I will never be able to pull back on a bow and shoot it. It's not fun admitting you're getting old(er) and your body just isn't what it was when you were 20.


----------



## silentstalker (Feb 19, 2008)

No shame in that... Go see him and continue with this great sport we all love!


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

silentstalker said:


> No shame in that... Go see him and continue with this great sport we all love!


Yeah I know but vanity sets in on occasion. I hadn't shot a bow since college competition. I tied the school record at LSU when I was in college. Then I was going to get into bow hunting a few years ago and had an accident that messed up my arm pretty good. It finally healed enough about a year ago where I felt I could start shooting. I even went out and bought a bow! Then within weeks of that I developed the shoulder problem and it sort of kind of went away after about 7 months, but not all the way, then after about 6 months of much less pain it came back with a vengeance and after fighting it for another 7 months I went and had the MRI. My brother has hunted in LA for about 4 years now with a crossbow and really enjoys it. As the old movie line goes...."a man has just got to know his limitations"...LOL


----------



## Cazador (Sep 4, 2014)

If you have a compound bow you may look into a drawloc instead of a crossbow. It still requires the disability permit but you could us the bow you have. Just a thought.
http://www.drawloc.com/


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have a left handed bow you can use if the doctor says no.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Cazador said:


> If you have a compound bow you may look into a drawloc instead of a crossbow. It still requires the disability permit but you could us the bow you have. Just a thought.
> http://www.drawloc.com/


Caz, thanks for the heads up. Had never seen that before. Would much rather use this than a crossbow. I may be heading to either AL or LA in the next month or two and if I do I will take the side trip to Biloxi and go check it out in person. Been to Biloxi about a million times.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Mr Muleskinner said:


> I have a left handed bow you can use if the doctor says no.


Thanks Mule I'll keep that in mind for sure. The shoulder has gotten a little better but maybe only 15% better and the progress seems stopped now. I guess the shot I got has done all it can.


----------



## Finnegan (Sep 7, 2007)

Draw loc on your current bow is cheaper ($150), but it's also more weight on your bow hand. I helped a friend tune his yesterday and neither one of us could get a decent group at 30 yards.

Also, seems to me you'd want it to be already ****ed. Draw loc is a mess to carry around. FWIW. my friend decided to get a crossbow.

I've shot both, now, and I think the crossbow is a lot more fun to shoot.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

Responded to your PM.....


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Finnegan said:


> Draw loc on your current bow is cheaper ($150), but it's also more weight on your bow hand. I helped a friend tune his yesterday and neither one of us could get a decent group at 30 yards.
> 
> Also, seems to me you'd want it to be already ****ed. Draw loc is a mess to carry around. FWIW. my friend decided to get a crossbow.
> 
> I've shot both, now, and I think the crossbow is a lot more fun to shoot.


Fin, thanks for the heads up. That would be very disappointing if I couldn't group shots. If I do go down to AL or LA I will take some time and shoot my brothers crossbow then take the trip to Biloxi and test shoot the drawloc there if they let me. My brother loves his crossbow and has taken several pigs and at least 4 deer that I know of with it.


----------



## ut1031 (Sep 13, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## OldEphraim (Mar 6, 2011)

Cazador said:


> My dad hunts with a crossbow he has to apply for the crossbow disability permit every year which means that he has to take the form to the doctor every year and get it all filled out and send it in to the DWR for approval. He usually receives his permit in the mail the last week of july- first week of august.


+1 my father-in-law does this every year.


----------

